# John Deere 210 clutch problem



## jimjimmyjames (Jul 12, 2008)

I recently picked up an old John Deere 210 GT with a clutch issue. The tractor runs perfectly but the blades won't engage. It seems like its not grabbing someplace. Anyone know anything about these old JDS? I am not sure about what kind of work it needs. Thanks for looking. Jimmy G


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Might want to check in with the guys over at www.weekendfreedommachines.com, as there are a lot of 200 series experts over there.


----------



## farmlandguy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Give these guys a call...*

I'd recommend the crew at www.farmlandtractor.com - you can call them at 877-928-1646. They have years of experience and focus on JD's. They've helped me out a lot and I usually come up with some pretty bizarre questions.

Good luck!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Give these guys a call...*



> _Originally posted by farmlandguy _
> *I'd recommend the crew at www.farmlandtractor.com - you can call them at 877-928-1646. They have years of experience and focus on JD's. They've helped me out a lot and I usually come up with some pretty bizarre questions.
> 
> Good luck! *


Did I miss something or isn't this your company? Thats the link it shows on your profile so I was just wondering. Recommendations like that are kind of see through.


----------



## farmlandguy (Sep 4, 2008)

No, they're not "my company" as in me working there. I have just used them a lot and like to promote them when I can. They have helped me out countless times and always seem to have answers for my questions. I just do what I can to refer to them when I see other folks in a jam. Most everything I have learned about my machines I picked up from the crew there.

I hope that clears things up - my apologies for causing any problems.

:twoonone:


----------

